
KDE received a donation of 300,000 USD from the Handshake Foundation - jrepinc
https://dot.kde.org/2018/10/15/kde-ev-receives-sizeable-donation-handshake-foundation
======
O_H_E
They deserve this, with all the great work that has been going on for Plasma,
Discover (app store), Krita (digital art), and many others application this
should be a great facilitator to continue.

------
O_H_E
For context: The KDE foundation's income last year was: $407,504. And expenses
was $393,051

You can find last year's report of all their activities and finances here:
[https://ev.kde.org/reports/ev-2017/](https://ev.kde.org/reports/ev-2017/)

------
pzone
That is awesome to hear. It's hard to believe KDE does as much as it does with
such a small budget - almost entirely volunteer based.

